# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Интернет (заявка №112240)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Не открываются сайты
Дата обращения: 04.10.2011 15:03:36
Номер заявки: 112240

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*04.10.2011 15:40:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Temp\\_uninst_31420257.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 140 байт дата файла: 04.10.2011 16:07:00 *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\bfrpmsm.dll* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 53248 байт дата файла: 04.10.2011 15:19:10 версия: "3.12.10.0 Basic ECC" детект других антивирусов: VBA32: Зловред Trojan.Cidox.2691 *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 443448 байт дата файла: 28.09.2011 4:09:10 версия: "1.78.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 443448 байт версия: "1.78.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004"

----------


## CyberHelper

05.10.2011 5:46:27 лечение успешно завершено

----------

